# {Request} Pink Theme



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Was wondering if someone could make a Pink theme to match the pink ring adw theme that supports breast cancer, have a friend thats going thru it right now and really want to show my support for everything


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Ill make one. What rom?


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome I'm running the latest liberty build


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

aford89 said:


> Awesome I'm running the latest liberty build


Here you go. Hope it works ok since i cant flash it because im on the leaked update. Looked cool on my PC.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8235-theme-think-pink-for-lib-revolution-as-requested/


----------

